# Which Masamoto



## Subarist (Jul 1, 2020)

Hi, I got this knife for about 100$ The seller said it is a Masamoto knife, but anyone know which Masamoto is this? And Is this a Honyaki? How can you notice which one is a Honyaki by physical looking?


----------

